
Megathread – Australian Government Contact Tracing Findings: COVIDSafe - ghuntley
https://twitter.com/GeoffreyHuntley/status/1256124427781062656
======
ghuntley
It's a big thread scroll to the bottom and then scroll backwards. I promise
you it is worth it.

Other countries can learn a lot about what not to do with contact tracing by
following along.

I'm publically putting more pressure on highlighting failures of leadership
and that the community wants to work with the government and are offering
suggestions.

a) have customer support on app stores reply to people who are having issues

b) acknowledge bug and privacy reports / engage with the community and release
the source code so we can be more effective in helping.

c) start a bug bounty (unpaid suffices tbh) program

d) amount of downloads is clearly a vanity metric. leadership of the country
is sprouting amount of downloads as success to reopening the country but the
appstores comments are littered with failure. members of the public are
catching on to it and leaving comments as such on app store reviews

e) having absolutely no customer support on social media is a bad idea

f) and finally, seriously how many days does it take to change a UI label and
ship it?

[https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.9news.com.au/article/e91465...](https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.9news.com.au/article/e9146501-6bbd-4509-b89a-406b2b98ed2a)

The bad UX was reported on launch day and still has not been resolved or
acknowledged. It is and has caused public panic.

